# Pregnancy Questions - for friend =)



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

My friend asked if I knew of any helpful forums to post her questions on. I thought here but she didn't fancy joining. Wondered if anybody had answers? She put her females in with a neutered male - 7 days - and he got to one who she thought was in season. Thanks!!
Rachael 



> - We'll start holding the babies when they are about three days old. We will make sure Honey is out but do you have to be extra careful holding them,and,when you do where do you put them or how long do you hold them for?
> 
> - How much time will she spend away from the nest,like,hours or minutes? I know,she'll need a break from them.. I guessed a few hours every day?
> 
> ...


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

- When handling the babies I would suggest that your friend gets a handful of bedding out of the cage and rubs it between her hands. Just so she smells like the nest/babies home and doesn't pass much of her scent onto the babies, otherwise mum could POSSIBLY turn against some of the babies.

- I wouldn't take her away from the nest for long periods of time as the babies will need warmth from her and feeding. As they get older and more dependant tho, you can up the time away from the nest. She could get mum out for small spaces of time, often.

These are just what I would/did do. Someone else might be of much more help


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks. 
I'm gonna email that to her, one second..


----------

